# "Bumped" games?



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

Like many NYers getting hosed by Cablevision, I want to switch to DirecTV so I can get Yankees games on YES. Ordinarily, this is a no-brainer. However, there's a major question I can't get a straight answer for:

Currently on Cablevision (which owns MSG and most of FoxSportsNet), when there's a conflict of games normally on the same network (i.e. Mets+Islanders or Knicks+Rangers playing at the same time), Cablevision moves one game to another channel (usually Metro, which they also own). With DirecTV (or DISH, for that matter), is that "bumped" game shown anywhere?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

:wave: Hi Chardo, welcome to DBStalk.COM!

From what i have seen usualy the bumped games are not shown (at least on Dish Network) which is a downer.

I know this week they had to bump a Red Sox game and it wasnt shown on DirecTV or Dish Network, but it was shown on my Cable Compay's Public Access channel (out of all places)


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Scott, just for the record, that bumped Red Sox game *was* on DirecTV (alternate Channel 625--I watched it there--along with the MLBEI package). 

Dish Network said that they couldn't free up an alternate channel to carry the game. 

The only reason I bring it up after the fact is that, for the next weeks as long as the Bruins stay alive in the Stanley Cup playoffs, there will be more conflicts and more games needing to be moved. (The Sox announcers mentioned this quite a few times during the broadcast.)


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's a great test case. Tonight (Friday), the Mets are on FoxSportsNewYork. The Islanders (usually also on FSNY) are being bumped by Cablevision to local channel 55 (WLNY-NY).

I checked the website for TV-55, and they have logos for DirecTV (channel 55 or 893) and DISH (channel 8107). Does this mean that the Islanders game (and all of TV-55's programming) is available to all satellite viewers? If so, would that always be the case with games moved to this channel?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

How come I don't get WLNY? I live in the New York area and DirecTV carries it here. However, my Cablevision never carried it in my area for some reason. Do I need the second Dish to recieve this channel?


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

WLNY is broadcast out of Melville, Long Island, and (according to their website) is carried on all area Cablevision systems. Why would anyone need 2 dishes to receive channels? (I'm new to this)


----------



## bailey (Mar 24, 2002)

Chardo,
I also live in New York and cannot get the Islander game!!! I tried (channel 8107) and it doesn't work. I don't think they bump these games to different channels. I can't even watch the Yankee game on CBS. What a JOKE!!! The Dish network sucks and after one year I am going back to cablevision. I thought cablevision was bad, but they look to be saints compared to the DISH!!! I never recommend the Dish to anyone and I never will!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Why would anyone need 2 dishes to receive channels?


Dish has licences for satellites located at 61.5 (east) and 148 (west) that carry many international channels and the HD channels. When Must Carry went into effect on 1/1/02 Dish Did not have enough room at 119 or 110 for additional locals so they put them up on the side slots and put philly locals on 129. When the spot beam goes up next month this situation will no longer exist.


----------



## bailey (Mar 24, 2002)

I just got off the phone with the DISH hotline and was told that I have to buy another dish to recieve 8107!!! Just when things couldn't get worse they do!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As I said before if you can live w/o it for another month, wait. It will be on the spotbeam.


----------

